# Hellvape Dead Rabbit R Tank!



## Timwis (28/9/21)

Interesting, takes the concept of rebuildable mesh coils as seen from Vapefly and Wotofo but the deck and inner chamber form the coils shell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

Very innovative concept! It must be fun to build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (28/9/21)

these rabbits are breeding at a serious pace !

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Very innovative concept! It must be fun to build.


It certainly looks it mate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)

vicTor said:


> these rabbits are breeding at a serious pace !


Hellvape are making sure they are dying just as quickly!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ryan69 (28/9/21)

This does look very interesting hope they become available locally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/9/21)

Very similar to the Wotofo Smrt coils. The main difference is that on the DR R you secure the +ve and -ve with screws.

The advantage of the Smrt coils is that you can pre-build them in one session and just pop in a new one when you need it.

A plus for the DR R is that you get a better-looking tank that is all metal.








On the DR R you skip steps 5-8 and replace it with tightening the screws.






The 15 sec build seems to be a bit impossible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/9/21)

Another huge advantage of the DR R is the top-fill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/9/21)

and hopefully bring out a higher ohm coil cause not all of us vape at 50-60w but this does look cool!

and agreed with @Ryan69 that are available locally cause i might grab me one of these!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> and hopefully bring out a higher ohm coil cause not all of us vape at 50-60w but this does look cool!
> 
> and agreed with @Ryan69 that are available locally cause i might grab me one of these!


With mesh I don't think you'll find something above .5 ohm unfortunately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (28/9/21)

Unfortunately, my experiences with bottom airflow tanks are dreadful and so I avoid them. This looks cool though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> With mesh I don't think you'll find something above .5 ohm unfortunately


I would be happy with 0.5. Like the pnp coils come in 0.6 but the SMRT coil didn’t have that one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

zadiac said:


> Unfortunately, my experiences with bottom airflow tanks are dreadful and so I avoid them. This looks cool though.


There are no secrets here! You gotta



them right

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> With mesh I don't think you'll find something above .5 ohm unfortunately


Yes, high ohm mesh coils have tiny bores but the bore here is predetermined but hopefully some mesh will fit for a more modest vape, a 30-35w vape with this would be ideal just need mesh that has it's sweet spot there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (28/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The 15 sec build seems to be a bit impossible.


Microsoft seconds…

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## MIKE6236 (28/9/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 240332



Drooling over here. Coil up, wick up, let us know!
We are not patiently waiting, might start a mob or something!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/9/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 240332


You done yet? We’re waiting…

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (28/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> You done yet? We’re waiting…


Too busy testing other things!


----------



## Timwis (29/9/21)

The only update I have for now is I took it out its box, unscrewed it and had a good look, one word, Coooooool !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/21)

Timwis said:


> Too busy testing other things!


You’re forgiven

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (29/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> You’re forgiven


I might fast track this though, i can't wait to give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/21)

Timwis said:


> I might fast track this though, i can't wait to give it a try!


I hope you do cause this looks pretty damn cool!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/21)

Timwis said:


> I might fast track this though, i can't wait to give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (29/9/21)

Paul33 said:


>


My fast track pace is just Tortoise rather than snail speed!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (1/10/21)

Timwis said:


> My fast track pace is just Tortoise rather than snail speed!


Right. The advert says you can build this thing in 15 seconds. You sir have taken a tad bit longer than that now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Right. The advert says you can build this thing in 15 seconds. You sir have taken a tad bit longer than that now


If I had filmed building it would need to but it at x15 speed to be 15 seconds, Came out at 0.25 rather than 0.20 but very happy with half airflow it's surprisingly warm and a flavour beast at just 40W! Happy Camper!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The advantage of the Smrt coils is that you can pre-build them in one session and just pop in a new one when you need it.



But you only get one rebuildable coil along with 6 mesh and 6 cotton with the idea being then you buy the packs of 10 mesh + 10 cotton strips but carry on using the same coil shell so yes you can have it premade which is an advantage but just the one!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/21)

Timwis said:


> But you only get one rebuildable coil along with 6 mesh and 6 cotton with the idea being then you buy the packs of 10 mesh + 10 cotton strips but carry on using the same coil shell so yes you can have it premade which is an advantage but just the one!



Yes, that's why I bought four boxes which included the rebuildable coil and from then on bought the 10 packs of mesh and cotton. The rebuildable kits are cheap, at about a third of the cost of premade coils. When you get to the 10 pack stage they are crazy cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yes, that's why I bought four boxes which included the rebuildable coil and from then on bought the 10 packs of mesh and cotton. The rebuildable kits are cheap, at about a third of the cost of premade coils. When you get to the 10 pack stage they are crazy cheap.


Agreed at the 10 pack stage extremely cheap, how much did you pay for the six packs that include coil shell? nearly £10 (£9.95) on Wotofo site which at third of the cost would be £30 for 6 coils usually, I have never paid more than £12 for 5 coils ever!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/10/21)

Timwis said:


> If I had filmed building it would need to but it at x15 speed to be 15 seconds, Came out at 0.25 rather than 0.20 but very happy with half airflow it's surprisingly warm and a flavour beast at just 40W! Happy Camper!!!!


Magic thank you. 

now they must come to SA…

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/21)

Timwis said:


> Agreed at the 10 pack stage extremely cheap, how much did you pay for the six packs that include coil shell? nearly £10 (£9.95) on Wotofo site which at third of the cost would be £30 for 6 coils usually, I have never paid more than £12 for 5 coils ever!




Here are the average prices we pay in SA (ask anyone or Google)







PNP coils : R65 X6 = R R 390

SMRT Kit : R 100 (includes parts for six coils)


It would seem that I underestimated the saving. More like a quarter of the price than a third.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

They sell the coils in singles, isn't that for a pack? If so another reason to say f*** y** to Voopoo!!!!!!

That's a good price for the Wotofo packs, twice that on their site, vaping products must be one of the few things that actually cost more going straight to the manufacturer, noticed that often!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Magic thank you.
> 
> now they must come to SA…


Although it gives enough air fully open to satisfy most DL vapers there is some restriction and the airflow is two rows either side of very small holes making it very smooth and you can close it down for quite a restrictive vape which also allows that wattage to be lowered, it's even a 510 rather than 810 drip tip fitting

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/10/21)

Timwis said:


> They sell the coils in singles, isn't that for a pack? If so another reason to say f*** y** to Voopoo!!!!!!
> 
> That's a good price foe the Wotofo packs, twice that on their site, vaping products must be one of the few things that actually cost more going straight to the manufacturer, noticed that often!


Manufacturers sell at a higher price because they don't want to compete with the retailers... they would lose the war if retailers start boycotting them!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

Very impressed with this, It will become one of the few tanks that isn't MTL to stay in circulation! No review for a few days because I need to use it more to make sure there are no unforeseen skeletons but I doubt it! A winner!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/10/21)

Timwis said:


> They sell the coils in singles, isn't that for a pack? If so another reason to say f*** y** to Voopoo!!!!!!



NO!!




@Grand Guru is correct. Manufacturers can't undercut the retailers. If they did there would be no retailers for their products. Many retailers will also refuse to stock a manufacturer's product unless they guarantee that they will not sell the product to other retailers for a lower price.

Voopoo has done nothing wrong here. Almost all stock coils in SA sell at similar prices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/10/21)

Some SA shops sell coils at way higher prices than Voopoo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teunh (2/10/21)

Do the smrt strips fit in the dead rabbit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/10/21)

Teunh said:


> Do the smrt strips fit in the dead rabbit?


I was thinking the same thing the other day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Some SA shops sell coils at way higher prices than Voopoo.
> View attachment 240587
> View attachment 240588
> View attachment 240589
> View attachment 240590


They are well expensive, I have never known coils to be sold in less than three packs, usually 5 packs! Why would anyone use stock coils rather than rebuildables at that price!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (3/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> I was thinking the same thing the other day.



If the Dead Rabbit R takes PNP coils then I can see no reason why the SMRT coils will not work.

The only real difference between the PNP coils and the SMRT coils is that the SMRT coils can be unscrewed which allows you to replace the coil and wick with new ones.

The new mesh coil and wick cost R11 and take about five minutes to install.

I even know someone who only replaces the wick. He can then reuse the coil for longer. Using this method coils are costing him about R4.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hellvape-dead-rabbit-r-tank-review.t74118/


----------

